# In Florida As Coronavirus Surges, Some Vaccine Skeptics Change Their Minds



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2021)

Regardless of the reasons for their changing their minds, it good to see that some of these folks are finally getting vaccinated. 



> CALLAHAN, Fla. — In a rural stretch of northeastern Florida where barely half the people have gotten a coronavirus shot, Roger West had no problem telling others he was "adamantly anti-vaccination."
> 
> The co-owner of the Westside Journal weekly newspaper used his voice as a columnist to widely share his doubts about the vaccine and his mistrust of the health experts in the U.S. who have been urging everyone to get it.
> 
> ...



https://www.npr.org/2021/08/17/1028538495/florida-covid-vaccinations-skeptics-shots-changing-minds


----------



## Don M. (Aug 17, 2021)

There was a "surge" or people getting vaccinated, in our area, earlier this year....then several weeks ago, the urgency seemed to decline.  However, now with more people getting sick again, even our local Walmart always seems to have a couple of people awaiting their shots at the pharmacy.  

As the numbers of those infected continues to climb, hopefully more people will wake up to reality.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2021)

Let's hope that a lot more people receive a similar "sign from God."


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2021)

One of my nephews, his wife, and his daughter live in Florida and they refuse to get the vaccine. For the life of me, I don't understand why they refuse to get it. Their daughter is 13yrs old and also eligible to receive it. He knows my other nephew, his cousin who lives in Georgia has been in the hospital since November fighting the covid. He had a double lung transplant and has been on and off ventilators. I wish he would get the
vaccine.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 18, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> One of my nephews, his wife, and his daughter live in Florida and they refuse to get the vaccine.



The vaccine skeptics have 2 choices....1. get the shot, and risk a .001% chance of having side effects, or minor symptoms, or 2. continue to refuse, and put their lives, and those around them at risk.  Unless a person is already having major health problems, this should be a No Brainer.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Aug 18, 2021)

Skeptics, KFC and not putting poison in their bodies.

Meme:

"KFC had 11 secret herbs and spices and nobody questioned
it for years. But suddenly, you want to know what's in the
COVID-19 vaccine."


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 18, 2021)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> Skeptics, KFC and not putting poison in their bodies.
> 
> Meme:
> 
> ...


Not only is there a vast difference between herbs & spices and chemicals & a DNA strand, but chicken with all it's spices comes out your other end.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 18, 2021)

Real bad again where we are in Florida. Masks everywhere and hospitals are full of Covid patients. I hope to hell we don’t go through another year of isolation like last year.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 19, 2021)

I read somewhere today that one county in Florida has declared a state of emergency  because of the rise in covid hospitalizations and death.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> I read somewhere today that one county in Florida has declared a state of emergency  because of the rise in covid hospitalizations and death.


Not surprising, very sad, so happy I don't live there or places where they're not taking this deadly worldwide pandemic seriously.


----------



## win231 (Aug 19, 2021)

Don M. said:


> There was a "surge" or people getting vaccinated, in our area, earlier this year....then several weeks ago, the urgency seemed to decline.  However, now with more people getting sick again, even our local Walmart always seems to have a couple of people awaiting their shots at the pharmacy.
> 
> As the numbers of those infected continues to climb, hopefully more people will wake up to reality.


"A couple of people" is a surge?


----------



## John cycling (Aug 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> "A couple of people" is a surge?



There's a surge in people's wild imaginations.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

win231 said:


> "A couple of people" is a surge?


If you look and READ more closely, you'll see words WAS A "SURGE" and EARLIER THIS YEAR. I looked a second and third time but I couldn't find any claim being made that two people was a surge.


----------



## bowmore (Aug 19, 2021)

People laugh at us in CA, but I love the bubble we are in.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

I'm no expert but it would seem to me that a vaccine developed last year might not be effective against a variant of Covid that didn't exist at the time the original vaccine was developed. How many NEW cases are due to the NEW variant, I think it's being called Delta? Anyway, the more people who contract Covid, vaccinated or not, the more opportunity the virus has to mutate yet again into some strain that these booster shots may or may not be able to keep in check. It's like putting out a campfire completely. You may put yours totally out and scatter the ashes just to be sure. But If I only haphazardly extinguish my campfire and leave the area, not realizing that it still smolders, then maybe, just maybe the fire could burn down the forest were it to rekindle. So, with vaccinations, those who choose not to get vaccinated, then, now or in the future, potentially put others at risk not only of contracting the original strain of Covid but also any variants that the virus may mutate into during the time it infects those who were vaccinated, although there will likely be fewer of those as is evidenced now, or those who get no vaccination at all. It seems simple enough to me to understand and I'm only a HS grad but the fewer people who get vaccinations, the greater the _potential _for the virus to mutate and spread into who knows what we may have in the end? If you don't want to get vaccinated, that's your choice to make, for now but if it keeps on going and going, I'd very much support some sort of "forced" program to do what it takes to keep the world safe to live in. Because know it or not, this virus isn't only confined to my neighborhood or yours, it's an equal opportunity infector and it's been making the rounds worldwide pretty well, so far. If this was Ebola instead of Covid, I wonder how many would scoff at a vaccination.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 19, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> If you look and READ more closely, you'll see words WAS A "SURGE" and EARLIER THIS YEAR. I looked a second and third time but I couldn't find any claim being made that two people was a surge.



Thank you!  I didn't look at this person's "rebuttal" to my post, because I've put him on my Ignore list.  If I responded to his nonsense, in the way I truly feel, I would probably be banned from this forum.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Thank you!  I didn't look at this person's "rebuttal" to my post, because I've put him on my Ignore list.  If I responded to his nonsense, in the way I truly feel, I would probably be banned from this forum.


No worries, friend. I think that I'm on a few people's ignore list myself. It's their choice though as I have no one on mine. I'm not the greatest singer in the world but I like harmony a whole heap better than I do cacaphony! You're a good man in my book, thank you too! I had to look to see who it was. I think that maybe he just is worried and doesn't want to make a decision he may regret later but he's had some harsh words for me too. But mama always told me that the people in life that we find it hardest to love, need our love the most because maybe they're angry because they don't now or maybe never did feel loved enough ever. Then again, he may not fall into that category at all but I try to smile at everyone I meet. Bt welcome, but if I feel like my smile isn't a welcome thing, that's okay. Ain't nobody gonna steal my joy today! Be well, stay safe!


----------



## win231 (Aug 19, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Thank you!  I didn't look at this person's "rebuttal" to my post, because I've put him on my Ignore list.  If I responded to his nonsense, in the way I truly feel, I would probably be banned from this forum.


Oooooo!  You'll never know the pain........


----------



## win231 (Aug 19, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Thank you!  I didn't look at this person's "rebuttal" to my post, because I've put him on my Ignore list.  If I responded to his nonsense, in the way I truly feel, I would probably be banned from this forum.


_"even our local Walmart always seems to have a couple of people awaiting their shots at the pharmacy."_
For the life of me, I just can't figure out where I got the idea.  Might have something to do with you saying "A couple of people."  
Does _"A Couple_" mean something else in Missouri?


----------



## Remy (Aug 20, 2021)

We have 3 people at work (all nice people who do a very good job) who are quitting the end of next month when the vaccine mandate goes into effect in California. I think I have the time right.

Anyway, they all smoke. They don't seem worried about putting that chemical garbage in their systems. I get it. I'm a former smoker who quit young but if that isn't bothering them, I wonder why the worry over the vaccine. I got my fist shot on Dec. 28th so was at the start of the vaccine roll out. Not one co-worker had any significant side effect that I am aware of.


----------



## Serenity4321 (Aug 20, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Real bad again where we are in Florida. Masks everywhere and hospitals are full of Covid patients. I hope to hell we don’t go through another year of isolation like last year.


Amazing to me here in Florida is the number of people who do not wear masks in stores..I say about half do not


----------



## John cycling (Aug 20, 2021)

Serenity4321 said:


> Amazing to me here in Florida is the number of people who do not wear masks in stores..I say about half do not



How dare those people breathe freely and not choke themselves.  Don't they care about anyone else.   

They're probably not even putting the poisons in their bodies, like all the smart and intelligent people are doing.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

John cycling said:


> How dare those people breathe freely and not choke themselves.  Don't they care about anyone else.


Yeah, it's easier to breathe freely and smoke cigarettes without a mask on. Right on, keep on cycling!


----------



## Don M. (Aug 20, 2021)

I made a quick run to our local Walmart today, and there were 6 people seated at the vaccine booth waiting for their shots.  I double counted, so anyone reading this post will be sure my numbers are right

Like most areas, people around here are taking this virus more seriously, and the numbers of vaccines being dispensed are climbing.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Delta variant is playing Hell at the moment in N.S.W.
I really hope more people get vaccinated.


----------



## oldman (Aug 20, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I'm no expert but it would seem to me that a vaccine developed last year might not be effective against a variant of Covid that didn't exist at the time the original vaccine was developed. How many NEW cases are due to the NEW variant, I think it's being called Delta? Anyway, the more people who contract Covid, vaccinated or not, the more opportunity the virus has to mutate yet again into some strain that these booster shots may or may not be able to keep in check. It's like putting out a campfire completely. You may put yours totally out and scatter the ashes just to be sure. But If I only haphazardly extinguish my campfire and leave the area, not realizing that it still smolders, then maybe, just maybe the fire could burn down the forest were it to rekindle. So, with vaccinations, those who choose not to get vaccinated, then, now or in the future, potentially put others at risk not only of contracting the original strain of Covid but also any variants that the virus may mutate into during the time it infects those who were vaccinated, although there will likely be fewer of those as is evidenced now, or those who get no vaccination at all. It seems simple enough to me to understand and I'm only a HS grad but the fewer people who get vaccinations, the greater the _potential _for the virus to mutate and spread into who knows what we may have in the end? If you don't want to get vaccinated, that's your choice to make, for now but if it keeps on going and going, I'd very much support some sort of "forced" program to do what it takes to keep the world safe to live in. Because know it or not, this virus isn't only confined to my neighborhood or yours, it's an equal opportunity infector and it's been making the rounds worldwide pretty well, so far. If this was Ebola instead of Covid, I wonder how many would scoff at a vaccination.


Here’s what I have read about viruses in general. Viruses will continue to mutate over and over by replicating itself. When the virus has done enough replications and a change appears, then we have a new variant. It may take only a few replications or several replications to force a change. The change could come from within the virus itself or from something that the host has done to cause the change. When the virus has mutated over and over and a change has occurred, then we have a new variant.

There have been several earlier variants and even after Delta was discovered, there have been even more variants being made by the virus. The Delta variant has been found to be the more dangerous variant compared to others. If a person has a weakened immune system from other illnesses such as cancer, diabetes, etc., it’s easier for the virus to do more harm to that individual.

As of now, even though there is no vaccine for the Delta variant, getting the vaccine will exaggerate the person’s immune system to at least fight a good fight against the Delta. By not getting the vaccine, the individual is at risk of becoming very ill and if their immune system has already been weakened due to another serious illness, it could become lethal.

People who have not taken the vaccine could be a spreader of the virus, unless they had COVID-19 previously.

Even though I am a believer of science and have had COVID-19 and also had the vaccine, I support anyone’s choice.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 20, 2021)

Every vaccination is good news.

Our numbers are back to where they were in the spring. 

The New York State Fair opened in my city today for an 18-day run.  The fair draws workers from all over the country and visitors from the northeast United States.  In 2019 the fair drew 1.33 million people.  This year they are requiring masks in the buildings and masks outside the buildings for people who have not been vaccinated but it is strictly the honor system.  I'm very concerned and interested to see if this becomes a superspreader event for our area.  The only thing that the media and local officials seem excited about is the move to allow marijuana smoking at this year's fair.  I guess I need to work on getting my priorities straight.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

oldman said:


> Here’s what I have read about viruses in general. Viruses will continue to mutate over and over by replicating itself. When the virus has done enough replications and a change appears, then we have a new variant. It may take only a few replications or several replications to force a change. The change could come from within the virus itself or from something that the host has done to cause the change. When the virus has mutated over and over and a change has occurred, then we have a new variant.


I also am a fan of choice but sometimes people are so obstinate or the consequences of bad choices make situations so dire that some type of intervention needs to be made. There are provisions in our system of laws and some have been tested already. Covid isn't just a problem in the US however. People worldwide are infected and affected every day by the choices made by those exercising their right to choose. Once bad decisions get results to a bad enough point, I suspect that the right to choose, at least in this case, will be taken away. That begins a slippery slope because just like unruly children, we can't seem to all "play nice". Those who cannot partake of the vaccine would be far fewer in number, I suspect than those who simply refuse it.


----------



## oldman (Aug 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Every vaccination is good news.
> 
> Our numbers are back to where they were in the spring.
> 
> The New York State Fair opened in my city today for an 18-day run.  The fair draws workers from all over the country and visitors from the northeast United States.  In 2019 the fair drew 1.33 million people.  This year they are requiring masks in the buildings and masks outside the buildings for people who have not been vaccinated but it is strictly the honor system.  I'm very concerned and interested to see if this becomes a superspreader event for our area.  The only thing that the media and local officials seem excited about is the move to allow marijuana smoking at this year's fair.  I guess I need to work on getting my priorities straight.


Yeah and that’s not counting the 1,300,000+ illegals that have entered the U.S. from our southern borders. Very few have been tested or vaccinated. We are expecting to hit over 2,000,000 by years end. These illegals aren’t all from Mexico and Central and South America. At last count, illegals from over 100 different countries have entered.


----------



## oldman (Aug 20, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I also am a fan of choice but sometimes people are so obstinate or the consequences of bad choices make situations so dire that some type of intervention needs to be made. There are provisions in our system of laws and some have been tested already. Covid isn't just a problem in the US however. People worldwide are infected and affected every day by the choices made by those exercising their right to choose. Once bad decisions get results to a bad enough point, I suspect that the right to choose, at least in this case, will be taken away. That begins a slippery slope because just like unruly children, we can't seem to all "play nice". Those who cannot partake of the vaccine would be far fewer in number, I suspect than those who simply refuse it.


What would be the penalty for anyone refusing the vaccine?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

oldman said:


> What would be the penalty for anyone refusing the vaccine?


That's not for me to decide. I just hope that it never reaches a point where someone else would have to decide either. Maybe have them care for the needs of the infected ones. Things like changing bed linens, cleaning their rooms and homes, and also forced vaccination. But I'm not in charge. I just had second thoughts and some of them might too if they knew for sure that they'd be exposed directly.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

oldman said:


> Yeah and that’s not counting the 1,300,000+ illegals that have entered the U.S. from our southern borders. Very few have been tested or vaccinated. We are expecting to hit over 2,000,000 by years end. These illegals aren’t all from Mexico and Central and South America. At last count, illegals from over 100 different countries have entered.


I think that at one time, The British, The Spaniards, The French and maybe others were seen as "illegals" to the people already here. But they were given blankets, laced with smallpox wasn't it? The earth is only so big. People need to live somewhere. It's not ideal, not at all but I bet that many of those illegals would be willing to be vaccinated and once they were there would be that many fewer to infect anyone else. If so many people here don't want the vaccines, why not vaccinate the illegals who are detained. That way they'll be less infectious while they await deportation. I've read that we have more than enough doses for every citizen already. If citizens here don't want them then give them to the illegals and very few not vaccinated would change to quite a few.


----------



## oldman (Aug 20, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I think that at one time, The British, The Spaniards, The French and maybe others were seen as "illegals" to the people already here. But they were given blankets, laced with smallpox wasn't it? The earth is only so big. People need to live somewhere. It's not ideal, not at all but I bet that many of those illegals would be willing to be vaccinated and once they were there would be that many fewer to infect anyone else. If so many people here don't want the vaccines, why not vaccinate the illegals who are detained. That way they'll be less infectious while they await deportation. I've read that we have more than enough doses for every citizen already. If citizens here don't want them then give them to the illegals and very few not vaccinated would change to quite a few.


How about we just close the borders and send the illegals packing? I like that idea better. Someone wants to come here for a better life, do so legally. Let’s vette each adult to make sure that they didn’t just get out of prison or are a member of a gang, or a member of a drug cartel or other low life.

To some, having a chance at a better life means living off the government.


----------



## Knight (Aug 20, 2021)

Don M. said:


> There was a "surge" or people getting vaccinated, in our area, earlier this year....then several weeks ago, the urgency seemed to decline.  However, now with more people getting sick again, even our local Walmart always seems to have a couple of people awaiting their shots at the pharmacy.
> 
> As the numbers of those infected continues to climb, hopefully more people will wake up to reality.


To help win 231 there is this definition.
What Does a Period Do? The most common use of the period is, of course, to* end a declarative* sentence.

If he understood that simple explanation he would have recognized that the thought about surge ended with the period after the word decline. 

Then using the word "now" after However clearly indicates a change in time frame. 

Your post was easy to understand & correctly points to what people are doing now as their choice to try to prevent damage to their health by covid-19 & the delta variant.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

oldman said:


> How about we just close the borders and send the illegals packing? I like that idea better. Someone wants to come here for a better life, do so legally. Let’s vette each adult to make sure that they didn’t just get out of prison or are a member of a gang, or a member of a drug cartel or other low life.
> 
> To some, having a chance at a better life means living off the government.


Somehow, what you say doesn't surprise me. Ooh rah, devil dog!


----------



## win231 (Aug 20, 2021)

Knight said:


> To help win 231 there is this definition.
> What Does a Period Do? The most common use of the period is, of course, to* end a declarative* sentence.
> 
> If he understood that simple explanation he would have recognized that the thought about surge ended with the period after the word decline.
> ...


I don't understand what you're trying to "help" me with, but I do have a helpful suggestion for you:
You should not drink before posting.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 20, 2021)

John cycling said:


> How dare those people breathe freely and not choke themselves.  Don't they care about anyone else.
> 
> They're probably not even putting the poisons in their bodies, like all the smart and intelligent people are doing.


Can you list the number of documented choking incidents and while you are at it add the pics of the vaccine labels declaring POSION!


----------



## Knight (Aug 20, 2021)

win231 said:


> I don't understand what you're trying to "help" me with, but I do have a helpful suggestion for you:
> You should not drink before posting.


Your right drinking & posting don't mix.  But when I read the post by Don M I was clear headed & understood perfectly what his time frame was. My post was to help you understand punctuation & it's use hoping you may be sober enough now to get the difference in time he referenced.

Not likely though, but it was worth trying.

Back to the topic of vaccination. Mounting evidence shows lack of vaccination contributes to the ongoing decimation of lives.

Two-thirds of under-50s who died with delta variant were unvaccinated (telegraph.co.uk)

As for surge.
Learner's definition of SURGE
: a sudden, large increase

To go from none to any amount daily could be a surge. Large is relative. 2 gunmen with automatic weapons capable of firing a couple hundred rounds a minute in a crowd of 200 is large.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## jujube (Aug 20, 2021)

Our county just announced that a third vaccine shot would be offered to those who are immunocompromised.


----------



## win231 (Aug 20, 2021)

Knight said:


> Your right drinking & posting don't mix.  But when I read the post by Don M I was clear headed & understood perfectly what his time frame was. My post was to help you understand punctuation & it's use hoping you may be sober enough now to get the difference in time he referenced.
> 
> Not likely though, but it was worth trying.
> 
> ...


Then I suggest you get vaccinated & save lives.  And if you already did, congratulations.
But, once you demonstrate that you communicate in an infantile manner, I lose interest in whatever you have to say - whether or not it has value.
Again, maybe change the order.  First post, then drink.
_And, while you're trying to teach me punctuation, review the first sentence of your post & learn the difference between *"Your" *and *"You're."*_


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 20, 2021)

oldman said:


> How about we just close the borders and send the illegals packing? I like that idea better. Someone wants to come here for a better life, do so legally. Let’s vette each adult to make sure that they didn’t just get out of prison or are a member of a gang, or a member of a drug cartel or other low life.
> 
> *To some, having a chance at a better life means living off the government.*


I see that your signature says “Semper fi”. Was there a time that you lived off the government as a US Marine? I was in the Navy myself and retired from USPS. In the Navy, not all sailors were US citizens. It wasn’t a requirement. But for a chance at a better life, those non-citizens served to protect and defend our country too. They don’t take a special oath. They took the same as you and I did. So I guess that in a sense, you and I both lived off of the government ourselves.


----------



## oldman (Aug 21, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> I see that your signature says “Semper fi”. Was there a time that you lived off the government as a US Marine? I was in the Navy myself and retired from USPS. In the Navy, not all sailors were US citizens. It wasn’t a requirement. But for a chance at a better life, those non-citizens served to protect and defend our country too. They don’t take a special oath. They took the same as you and I did. So I guess that in a sense, you and I both lived off of the government ourselves.
> 
> View attachment 179637


 No, I was being paid for my service. They made the deal, not me.

If you favor open borders, that’s your prerogative. I don’t. I like to believe that the people coming into the country are not criminals or belong to certain illegal gangs, cartels, etc. God knows, we already have our fair share of those types of people walking around among us.


----------



## Knight (Aug 21, 2021)

win231 said:


> Then I suggest you get vaccinated & save lives.  And if you already did, congratulations.
> But, once you demonstrate that you communicate in an infantile manner, I lose interest in whatever you have to say - whether or not it has value.
> Again, maybe change the order.  First post, then drink.
> _And, while you're trying to teach me punctuation, review the first sentence of your post & lean the difference between *"Your" *and *"You're."*_


Have both shots & plan on getting the booster. 

Uh there is a difference between punctuation, spelling & proper use of words.  For example to lean is not the same as learn.  

Trying to be helpful isn't working. I thought maybe if you read & understood Don's post maybe you would be better able to read & understand the info about how vaccinated people are faring better than non vaccinated.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Knight said:


> Have both shots & plan on getting the booster.
> 
> Uh there is a difference between punctuation, spelling & proper use of words.  For example to lean is not the same as learn.
> 
> Trying to be helpful isn't working. I thought maybe if you read & understood Don's post maybe you would be better able to read & understand the info about how vaccinated people are faring better than non vaccinated.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 21, 2021)

jujube said:


> Our county just announced that a third vaccine shot would be offered to those who are immunocompromised.


My sister in law got one yesterday at Walmart.  They are apparently giving them to anyone who claims to be "immunocompromised".


----------



## win231 (Aug 21, 2021)

Knight said:


> Have both shots & plan on getting the booster.
> 
> Uh there is a difference between punctuation, spelling & proper use of words.  For example to lean is not the same as learn.
> 
> Trying to be helpful isn't working. I thought maybe if you read & understood Don's post maybe you would be better able to read & understand the info about how vaccinated people are faring better than non vaccinated.


"Trying to be helpful?"  Naw.  You're only trying to make yourself feel better about yourself by being a put-down artist.  You're fooling no one.


----------



## Brookswood (Aug 21, 2021)

We just had three days in a row in the USA with 1,000,000+ people getting a vaccine shot.   It's been quite a while since that has happened.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 21, 2021)

Brookswood said:


> We just had three days in a row in the USA with 1,000,000+ people getting a vaccine shot.   It's been quite a while since that has happened.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 21, 2021)

oldman said:


> What would be the penalty for anyone refusing the vaccine?


Hopefully other doctors will follow Dr. Valentine's lead in Alabama and pledge to stop treating unvaccinated patients.  Kudos to him!

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...-stop-treating-unvaccinated-patients-n1277316


----------



## Irwin (Aug 21, 2021)

Anti-vaxxers are now taking ivermectin — a drug intended for treating worms in livestock — to prevent or treat the coronavirus.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/08/21/mississippi-ivermectin-covid-surge-livestock/


----------

